

Unlocking Growth Potential via the Concierge - krmmalik
http://blog.krmmalik.com/unlocking-growth-potential-via-the-concierge

======
liamgooding
The concierge approach is always overlooked by tech guys,

"We need to build a better wizard, the design of the wizard isn't good, we
need to optimize the email onboarding, we need one of those tooltip
walkthroughs on first sign-in...."

Just having a Skype call with each new signup is 100x quicker, less
"expensive" and adds all the other benefits like building relationships with
your users, getting extra insight into their problems...

Great post

